# Adobe Acrobat Reader (PDF) version of the Phaeton Owner's Manual



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Abobe Reader (PDF) version of the Phaeton Owner's Manual*

I am looking for the digital version of the owners manual, anybody knows if it's available or not ?, thanks


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Abobe Reader (PDF) version of the Phaeton Owner's Manual (brosen)*

Bernard,
In case you are unable to find a PDF version, here is link to Bentley's website where they sell the OEM ones.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
Bill


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Abobe Reader (PDF) version of the Phaeton Owner's Manual (brosen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brosen* »_I am looking for the digital version of the owners manual, anybody knows if it's available or not ?, thanks

How about using the manual files from an OEM sat-nav disk with a web browser?
Adam


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Abobe Reader (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_How about using the manual files from an OEM sat-nav disk with a web browser?

Yes, that can be done. The document is not as comprehensive as the owner manual, and it does have some factual inaccuracies (because it has been written for the ROW vehicle, not the NAR vehicle). We experimented with doing exactly that about 4 years ago, and the general conclusion was that if you had sufficient interest to go to the trouble of reading the HTML files off of a ROW navigation disc, you probably knew everything that was contained in the information files to begin with.








Michael


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Abobe Reader (PanEuropean)*

I've uploaded the 'user manual' (as far as the definition of a manual goes) so you can have a look:
http://www.jimmorris.eu/rowmanual/


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adobe Reader (Jim Morris)*

Hi Jim:
Thanks very much for doing that, it is very kind of you.
Is there a way for a person to download the file so that it can be viewed locally (offline)? I am not familiar with what the process for doing this would be.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Abobe Reader (adamkodish)*

What do you mean by this? To what sat-nav disk are you referring?
"How about using the manual files from an OEM sat-nav disk with a web browser?"
Thank you 
cai


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Abobe Reader (cai)*

The UK sat-nav CD I received with my car has the manual files on it in the IBA directory but I don't know if this was the case with NAR Phaetons.
In any case Jim has shared the ROW files on a webserver (see above) and I'm sure he can provide a downloadable file archive for anyone who wants to look at the files offline on their own computer.
Adam


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Abobe Reader (adamkodish)*

Sure, no problem.
http://www.jimmorris.eu/rowmanual/PhaetonOnlineManual.zip
Just download, extract and open START.HTM using your webbrowser.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Abobe Reader (Jim Morris)*

Thanks Jim, that is really kind of you.
I was going to come up to Belgium this past week, but I got stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam in the St. Gotthard pass on Friday - discovered that this weekend is the "Black Weekend" when the entire population of the Low Countries either goes south for holidays, or returns home from being south on holidays. 
I kind of figured that the rest of the drive up to Belgium would be a similar headache, getting swept along in this mass migration of Dutch and Belgians, all pulling caravans







- so, I decided to stay in CH this weekend. Will be going back to Canada on Tuesday.
Michael


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Abobe Reader (PanEuropean)*

It was indeed very wise of you not to venture towards the Low Countries this weekend







I heard there was over 870 km of traffic in France alone... Luckily I was forewarned so I stayed home


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Abobe Reader (Jim Morris)*

I think that Queen Beatrix and King Albert II must have broadcast calls on the radio, asking all of their citizens to urgently return home this weekend.


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

I tried the link to no avail.
I realized that I wasn't supplied a manual when I looked in the glovebox today.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

They are often available on ebay. There's two here as I write... That's probably where yours went!

Chris


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a digital version. Or are they not available anymore?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

W12Canada said:


> Or are they not available anymore?


To the best of my knowledge, the Phaeton Owner Manual has never been published in digital (i.e. PDF) format.

Michael


----------



## cata1569 (Jun 25, 2012)

The link go to you?
To me it does not work.

"Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.jimmorris.eu"
Cata


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I posted the CD HTML 'Help' or 'Manual' files that are displayed in the ZAB screen in this thread Electronic Owner Manual works on North American Phaetons.

You can unzip the files and view them in a regular browser if you want to.

It would be a labour of love to scan the entire User Guide wallet contents, but maybe someone has a week to spare... 

Chris


----------



## Hundikoer (Feb 2, 2012)

Could do it but mine is in Estonian...
Nice legislation, even they probably sell less than half a dozen those here in a year.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> It would be a labour of love to scan the entire User Guide wallet contents, but maybe someone has a week to spare...


I scanned the service booklet for this forum a while ago. I've done my bit!


----------



## BassamLogic (Apr 27, 2014)

*ISO Image of the User Manual*

Hi,

can I have an image to the CD so I can burn into a blank CD and use it in my Phaeton ??


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

The link to the 'MANUAL' button's data file is mentioned in my post above. If you make a copy of your Navigation data CD you can unzip the file downloaded from that link and save it in the root folder of your CD copy using conventional CD burning tools. If your ZAB (central display) has the 'MANUAL' button and matching software then it will show the information in the central display screen using the currently-selected language.

Chris


----------



## JanDepp (Jan 25, 2016)

*Phaetoni manuaal*

Hei, äkki oled valmis jagama Phaetoni manuaali? Võin saksakeelset vast pakkuda


----------

